# The Kindness of Beesource Members - Asian Honey Glazed Salmon - Thank's Bevy



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Bevy sent me some Florida honey and my wife put it to good use.

Asian Honey Glazed Salmon on Stir Fried Vegetables:


----------



## Miketx (May 13, 2014)

Recipe please!!


----------



## my2cents (Jul 9, 2015)

Looks fabulous!


----------



## Charlestonbee (Mar 26, 2015)

I was a member of a fly fishing forum where we would do a fly swap. Everyone would tie a certain pattern or type of fly and swap the, around. We should do that with honey.


----------



## BeeBop (Apr 23, 2015)

Mmmm... what time's dinner? It'll take me a couple of hours to get there.

That looks delicious.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

BeeBop said:


> Mmmm... what time's dinner? It'll take me a couple of hours to get there.That looks delicious.


sorry, I ate the leftovers tonite.


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

Look's delicious.

We would appreciate the recipe. Thanks


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Here is the recipe:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/109328466/Asian Glazed Salmon0001.pdf


----------



## BeeBop (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks!

Gonna give that one a try.


----------



## Miketx (May 13, 2014)

Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------

